# Brother HL-5370DW - installation - need some help

## Joseph_sys

I have a Brother HL-5370DW and tried to follow instruction from:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Brother_MFC-3240C

substituting appropriate name for my printer but I can not get it to work: 

```
 so in my case it was:

tar zxvf ./hl5370dwlpr-2.0.3-1.i386.tar.gz -C /

tar zxvf ./cupswrapperHL5370DW-2.0.4-1.i386.tar.gz -C /

/bin/sed 's/\/etc\/init.d\/cups\ restart/\/etc\/init.d\/cupsd\ restart/g' ./cupswrapperHL5370DW-2.0.4 > ./cupswrapperHL5370DW-2.0.4
```

The above substitute:  /etc/init.d/cups restart

to:  /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

in file: cupswrapperHL5370DW-2.0.4

Though when I run your installation script I get:

```
./cupswrapperHL5370DW-2.0.4 -i

cp: `/usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperHL5370DW' and `/usr/lib64/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperHL5370DW' are the same file
```

The last step was to create symbolic link:

ln -s /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperHL5370DW /usr/libexec/cups/filter/

```
The printer appears in cups: localhost:631

Description:   Brother HL-5370DW series

Location:   

Driver:   Brother HL5370DW for CUPS (grayscale, 2-sided printing)

Connection:   socket://10.0.0.151

Defaults:   job-sheets=none, none media=na_letter_8.5x11in sides=one-sided
```

I can ping the ip address: 10.0.0.151

When I try to print something I get:

Print Self-Test Page Brother_HL-5370DW_series Error

Unable to send command to printer driver!

    Unsupported format 'application/vnd.cups-command'!

----------

## Joseph_sys

When I try to print something, cups error_log shows:

```
[cups-driverd] Bad driver information file "/usr/share/cups/model/foomatic-db-ppds/Kyocera/kyocera_ppd_8.2.txt"!
```

It seems like a wrong printer driver is assign to the printer: even though I selected: Brother HL5370DW for CUPS (grayscale, 2-sided printing)

When I try to install the printer cups sees the printer and after installation it tries to connect to:

```
Connection:   lpd://brother/BINARY_P1
```

What is lpd?  shouldn't it be: socket://IP_address ?

and in this case cups error returns:

```
D [30/Dec/2011:15:09:03 -0700] [Job 8644] Error: /usr/local/Brother/inf/brPrintList :cannot open file !!

D [30/Dec/2011:15:09:03 -0700] [Job 8644] Error: /usr/local/Brother/inf/brPrintList :cannot open file !!

D [30/Dec/2011:15:09:03 -0700] [Job 8644] Set job-printer-state-message to "Unable to locate printer 'brother'!", current level=ERROR

D [30/Dec/2011:15:09:03 -0700] [Job 8644] /usr/local/Brother/lpd/rawtobr2: error while loading shared libraries: libbrcomplpr2.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

D [30/Dec/2011:15:09:03 -0700] [Job 8644] Backend returned status 4 (stop printer)

D [30/Dec/2011:15:09:03 -0700] [Job 8644] Printer stopped due to backend errors; please consult the error_log file for details.

D [30/Dec/2011:15:09:03 -0700] [Job 8644] End of messages

D [30/Dec/2011:15:09:03 -0700] [Job 8644] printer-state=5(stopped)

D [30/Dec/2011:15:09:03 -0700] [Job 8644] printer-state-message="Unable to locate printer 'brother'!"

D [30/Dec/2011:15:09:03 -0700] [Job 8644] printer-state-reasons=paused
```

----------

